# Chi voterete alle Europee?



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

Chi voterete alle Europee di maggio? Votate il sondaggio! Io voterò per Fratelli d'Italia di Giorgia Meloni, partito che mi rappresente completamente: conservatore, cattolico, sovranista ma meno anti UE e molto meno antisistema della Lega. Voi?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2019)

E' una bella domanda...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' una bella domanda...



Deluso dalla Lega? Unisciti al progetto di FDI!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Deluso dalla Lega? Unisciti al progetto di FDI!


Il parlamento europeo è una torta che tutti i partiti non vedono l'ora di assaggiarla. Spero solo che i partiti populisti, se fanno il botto, si mostrino un minimo in buona fede e non rinneghino la loro politica euroscettica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

da qua a la.... comunque lega e fdi sono destinati a correre insieme nel futuro secondo me


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da qua a la.... comunque lega e fdi sono destinati a correre insieme nel futuro secondo me



In coalizione si, come partito assolutamente no, lo ha già spiegato la Meloni quale è il progetto: un partito conservatore ALTERNATIVO alla Lega con la dx di Forza Italia, Fitto e Storace


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Gennaio 2019)

Credo non voterò nessuno.
Se voterò rimarrò fedele alle mie idee e voterò il partito comunista di Rizzo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2019)

Lega


----------



## Sotiris (26 Gennaio 2019)

Rizzo - Partito Comunista.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Sono in fortissima difficoltà. Davvero nn so chi votare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.

Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
> Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.
> 
> Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
> Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.
> 
> Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo, la democrazia ha fallito. È ora di farsene una ragione


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
> Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.
> 
> Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.



il problema è trovare il modo per stabilire chi ha il sale in zucca e chi no


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
> Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.
> 
> Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.



E presumo tu, sia di diritto in quei pochi eletti, vero?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo, la democrazia ha fallito. È ora di farsene una ragione



Mi accontenterei togliessero il voto a tutti quelli che credono che ci siano soluzioni facili a problemi complessi (dico complessi, per non irritare nessuno, in realtà problemi tipo il debito pubblico non sono complessi, sono proprio impossibili da risolvere senza lacrime e sangue)


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi accontenterei togliessero il voto a tutti quelli che credono che ci siano soluzioni facili a problemi complessi (dico complessi, per non irritare nessuno, in realtà problemi tipo il debito pubblico non sono complessi, sono proprio impossibili da risolvere senza lacrime e sangue)


Pazzo una curiosità  : sei Cattolico (non penso), agnostico o ateo?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pazzo una curiosità  : sei Cattolico (non penso), agnostico o ateo?



Vado a messa a Natale e ai funerali.

Non faccio del male a nessuno e rispetto il prossimo, educato e gentile se serve, mettimi nella categoria che vuoi.

Commetto un sacco di peccati, ma di base sono una di quelle persone 
che la massa mette nella categoria "tipo ok"

Come disse qualcuno: "non credo in Dio, ma ho paura di lui"

why that question?

Comunque, in generale, sono un tipo agnostico credo.
Prima no, ma la vita, o meglio dire l' esperienza, mi ha portato a questo, e visti i risultati raggiunti (piccoli o grandi che siano, parlo in generale) mi prendo la presunzione di dire che spesso la vedo più lunga di molti. 
Attenzione, di molti, non di tutti, ho detto, non a caso.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vado a messa a Natale e ai funerali.
> 
> Non faccio del male a nessuno e rispetto il prossimo, mettimi nella categoria che vuoi.
> 
> ...



No perché avevo ricordato da parte tua delle dichiarazioni ambigue, a volte da credente, a volte no. Quindi non sai se credere o no, ti rimetti al destino?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vado a messa a Natale e ai funerali.
> 
> Non faccio del male a nessuno e rispetto il prossimo, mettimi nella categoria che vuoi.
> 
> ...



I peccati che ho commesso io sono gli atti impuri.... masturbazione, sesso pre matrimoniale e sesso orale/anal3. Ma mai l'adulterio


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No perché avevo ricordato da parte tua delle dichiarazioni ambigue, a volte da credente, a volte no. Quindi non sai se credere o no, ti rimetti al destino?



Sto nel mezzo, sarebbe bello ci fosse qualcosa, ma siccome, come in tutte le cose, sono razionale, mi risulta difficile senza almeno mezza prova.

Comunque vedremo, mi rimetto al destino, dove non possiamo fare nulla per cambiare le cose, tanto vale non farsi problemi.



7vinte ha scritto:


> I peccati che ho commesso io sono gli atti impuri.... masturbazione, sesso pre matrimoniale e sesso orale/anal3. Ma mai l'adulterio



Non è un confessionale  , comunque non ho mai ucciso nessuno ecco ahaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
> Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.
> 
> Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.



questa sarebbe una gran cosa. ma come la realizzeresti? come scegli i 100.000??


io proporrei anche 1 milione. 
proporrei età 35-60, distribuiti equamente in tutta italia e di tutte le classi sociali e di reddito, QI elevato, incensurati, colti ma non per forza laureati. sarebbe un gran passo avanti


----------



## Boomer (26 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa sarebbe una gran cosa. ma come la realizzeresti? come scegli i 100.000??
> 
> 
> io proporrei anche 1 milione.
> proporrei età 35-60, distribuiti equamente in tutta italia e di tutte le classi sociali e di reddito, QI elevato, incensurati, colti ma non per forza laureati. sarebbe un gran passo avanti



State scherzando o siete seri?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> State scherzando o siete seri?



io sono serio. dare il voto a gente che non è in grado di distribuirlo secondo logica ma solo perchè un politico promette qualche beneficio alla sua classe è sbagliato. la gente è troppo ignorante e il voto è troppo importante.
possibile che uno vinca le elezioni perchè promette un vantaggio ad una certa categoria? no.
e tutti quelli della categoria a votare come caproni quel politico. be certo comoda.... ma gli altri??? invece che farci la guerra tra poveri dovremmo farla tutti contro ai politici ladri


----------



## sunburn (26 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa sarebbe una gran cosa. ma come la realizzeresti? come scegli i 100.000??



La risposta è in un simpatico di un gruppo che fa satira. Non so se si possano postare video, ma basta cercare "non possono votare" su youtube.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E presumo tu, sia di diritto in quei pochi eletti, vero?



No, ci vuole una patente. 
Come guidare la macchina.

Per ottenerla basta avere conoscenze base di educazione civica, bilancio, diritti civili, diritto internazionale, economia, etica..

Un esamino.

Cime per la patente.

Chi vuole votare e si sente in grado va a fare l’esame.

Tutti che se la prendono con i politici, ma questi sono solo lo specchio dell’elettorato.

Se si vuole migliorare la classe politica bisogna migliorare l’elettorato


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, ci vuole una patente.
> Come guidare la macchina.
> 
> Per ottenerla basta avere conoscenze base di educazione civica, bilancio, diritti civili, diritto internazionale, economia, etica..
> ...



Ecco, suona già diverso. E non sarebbero comunque poche persone, ma qualche milione, non è che sono tutti stupidi eh.

Ad ogni modo non è fattibile, e non è corretto.

Te lo dice uno che, toglierebbe il voto a chi vota Berlusconi per dire, perchè è evidentemente incapace di giudicare.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io sono serio. dare il voto a gente che non è in grado di distribuirlo secondo logica ma solo perchè un politico promette qualche beneficio alla sua classe è sbagliato. la gente è troppo ignorante e il voto è troppo importante.
> possibile che uno vinca le elezioni perchè promette un vantaggio ad una certa categoria? no.
> e tutti quelli della categoria a votare come caproni quel politico. be certo comoda.... ma gli altri??? invece che farci la guerra tra poveri dovremmo farla tutti contro ai politici ladri



Tu parti dal presupposto che in Italia, la maggior parte della gente sia stupida quindi, perchè altrimenti il singolo voto di qualche cerebroleso, non andrebbe ad influenzare l' esito di una elezione.

Quindi sei del tutto fuori strada. Quelli veramente intelligenti, sono una minoranza, ma tra quelli molto intelligenti, e le capre (che ci sono), ci sono infinite categorie, che meritano di poter dire la loro.

Se poi mi parli di robe tipo la Brexit, allora concordo con te, non sono decisioni da far prendere al popolo, perchè giustamente ognuno ha il suo lavoro, e non si puo' pretendere che la gente comprenda TOTALMENTE questioni cosi grosse (me compreso)

Anzi, ti dirò, nemmeno chi lavora nel campo spesso ha la verità in mano, infatti in ogni questione ci sono contrari e favorevoli, per cui uno dei due gruppi è evidentemente in errore.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco, suona già diverso. E non sarebbero comunque poche persone, ma qualche milione, non è che sono tutti stupidi eh.
> 
> Ad ogni modo non è fattibile, e non è corretto.
> 
> Te lo dice uno che, toglierebbe il voto a chi vota Berlusconi per dire, perchè è evidentemente incapace di giudicare.



Pensa che tu voti la Lega, alleato di Berlusconi che tornerà da Silvio appena farà cadere questo governo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2019)

La concezione del diritto di voto che qualcuno sta mostrando è così riassumibile: "_La nostra riforma riguarderà particolarmente le ineguaglianze del diritto elettorale; è assurdo concedere gli stessi privilegi ad un uomo incolto e a un rettore dell'Università. Non è abbassando le classi elevate che si crea la stessa uguaglianza_". Non dite mai loro chi pronunciò queste parole, potrebbe venirgli un colpo.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> La concezione del diritto di voto che qualcuno sta mostrando è così riassumibile: "_La nostra riforma riguarderà particolarmente le ineguaglianze del diritto elettorale; è assurdo concedere gli stessi privilegi ad un uomo incolto e a un rettore dell'Università. Non è abbassando le classi elevate che si crea la stessa uguaglianza_". Non dite mai loro chi pronunciò queste parole, potrebbe venirgli un colpo.



Benito Mussolini. Parole che lessi anche su Twitter da un certo Davide


----------



## PheelMD (26 Gennaio 2019)

Parentesi.
Ma perchè i cristiani cattolici integralisti hanno la ossessione di qualificare le idee altrui sulla base del fatto che costoro siano cattolici o no?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Parentesi.
> Ma perchè i cristiani cattolici integralisti hanno la ossessione di qualificare le idee altrui sulla base del fatto che costoro siano cattolici o no?



Io non sono integralista, ma solo conservatore. Gli integralisti sono altri. La mia è curiosità, più che altro per capire il numero di cattolici del forum. Tu lo sei?


----------



## PheelMD (26 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io non sono integralista, ma solo conservatore. Gli integralisti sono altri. La mia è curiosità, più che altro per capire il numero di cattolici del forum. Tu lo sei?



Definiscimi il termine "cattolico".


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Definiscimi il termine "cattolico".



Uomo che crede in Dio, in Cristo e nello Spirito Santo, tre in uno, e che segue (o ci prova) il catechismo della Chiesa


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu parti dal presupposto che in Italia, la maggior parte della gente sia stupida quindi, perchè altrimenti il singolo voto di qualche cerebroleso, non andrebbe ad influenzare l' esito di una elezione.
> 
> Quindi sei del tutto fuori strada. Quelli veramente intelligenti, sono una minoranza, ma tra quelli molto intelligenti, e le capre (che ci sono), ci sono infinite categorie, che meritano di poter dire la loro.
> 
> ...



non si tratta di essere solo stupidi, ma anche egoisti ed ignoranti.

parecchia gente non è in grado di esprimere un voto sensato. ha ragione zosimo, ci vuole una patente. i criteri sarebbero difficili da scegliere sicuramente ma non è possibile vedere che, per esempio, i 5 stelle vincono le elezioni facendo il pieno al sud solo perchè promettono soldi al sud. o viceversa. e te lo dice uno che ha votato 5 stelle, ma non certo perchè era d'accordo col reddito di cittadinanza.

le infinite categorie che meritano di poter dire la loro la possono dire!!! se tu avessi letto il mio post di prima avresti notato che non ho detto che dovrebbero votare solo i soci MENSA, ma quelli intelligenti e con tante altre caratteristiche. e forse io non rientrerei tra questi ma sarei felice se si facesse qualcosa a riguardo. ma è impossibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> La concezione del diritto di voto che qualcuno sta mostrando è così riassumibile: "_La nostra riforma riguarderà particolarmente le ineguaglianze del diritto elettorale; è assurdo concedere gli stessi privilegi ad un uomo incolto e a un rettore dell'Università. Non è abbassando le classi elevate che si crea la stessa uguaglianza_". Non dite mai loro chi pronunciò queste parole, potrebbe venirgli un colpo.



chi l'ha detto di certo aveva ragione almeno in parte.

pensare che qualsiasi cosa fatta da mussolini sia stata un errore, vuol dire essere molto chiusi mentalmente


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, ci vuole una patente.
> Come guidare la macchina.
> 
> Per ottenerla basta avere conoscenze base di educazione civica, bilancio, diritti civili, diritto internazionale, economia, *etica*..
> ...



Conoscenze di etica?? Quale etica... Te lo chiedo perché studio filosofia e ti garantisco che ognuno ha una propria etica. 
La democrazia non è un buon sistema di governo, è vero, ma è il meno peggiore. Il patentino di voto è una cacata perché anche gli ignoranti senza una lira devono poter decidere il loro destino. Quindi io che sono ferrato in educazione civica, diritti civili, storia, funzionamento dello stato e degli organi sovranazionali ma non so granché di economia non potrei votare ma dovrei delegare il controllo del mio paese a qualche finanziere? Non penso proprio.

Se pensiamo che gli elettori "sbaglino" a votare, magari è meglio chiedersi perché son finiti a votare certe idee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2019)

Sono meravigliato di quei 4 voti al PD.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Conoscenze di etica?? Quale etica... Te lo chiedo perché studio filosofia e ti garantisco che ognuno ha una propria etica.
> La democrazia non è un buon sistema di governo, è vero, ma è il meno peggiore. Il patentino di voto è una cacata perché anche gli ignoranti senza una lira devono poter decidere il loro destino. Quindi io che sono ferrato in educazione civica, diritti civili, storia, funzionamento dello stato e degli organi sovranazionali ma non so granché di economia non potrei votare ma dovrei delegare il controllo del mio paese a qualche finanziere? Non penso proprio.
> 
> Se pensiamo che gli elettori "sbaglino" a votare, magari è meglio chiedersi perché son finiti a votare certe idee.



Non é che devi sapere tutto.
1000 domande.
Se rispondi giusto a 700 puoi votare. Di economia ne mettiamo 100-150, da ce la puoi fare.

La veritá é che la democrazia é morta quando quel pirla di Pericle per smetterla di finire sempre in minoranza dato che era il piú pirla del gruppo ha esteso il suffragio ai marinai del Pireo a cui distribuiva prebende e successivamente ha istituito pure l’indennitá palamentare, tanto per rovinare del tutto la democrazia ateniese.

Va reinstaurato una selezione degli elettori. Non dico strettissima, ma le capre non devono votare. Si puó partire con un filtro largo e poi successivamente stringerlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2019)

Lega tutta la vita.
Sarà una disfatta epocale per le forze del sistema.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2019)

Certo che tutta 'sta ignoranza degli elettori fino al 3 marzo 2018 non s'era mai vista, anzi nel 2014 tutti geni e il suffragio universale andava benone. Al PD e in +Leuropa avranno sondaggi terribili: una prece per i loro fegati.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pensa che tu voti la Lega, alleato di Berlusconi che tornerà da Silvio appena farà cadere questo governo



Voterei lega ad oggi, ma non sposo nessuna ideologia.

voterei loro oggi, perchè mi danno l' idea di essere gli unici che hanno empatia col popolo.

Quando vedo quei ******* del PD, mi viene solo in mente di assistere allo spettacolo di mestieranti, persone soltanto interessate ad avere un lavoro ben pagato e mantenere lo status quo, persone che non hanno la minima idea di quali siano le problematiche o il modo di vivere della gente normale, e cioè il 95% della popolazione.

Basta guardare quei ******* e dementi della sinistra (mi fermo qui o mi bannano) che stamattina sono saliti su quella cavolo di nave ONG con un gommone: oh, mai una volta che siano andati a vedere le zone terremotate o gli italiani che non hanno da mangiare e bambini in povertà, MAI Cristo santo


----------



## CarpeDiem (27 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voterei lega ad oggi, ma non sposo nessuna ideologia.
> 
> voterei loro oggi, perchè mi danno l' idea di essere gli unici che hanno empatia col popolo.
> 
> ...



Io abito in un paese terremotato e ti assicuro che qua sono passati un sacco di politici. 
Anche troppi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Io abito in un paese terremotato e ti assicuro che qua sono passati un sacco di politici.
> Anche troppi



Mi son spiegato male, hai ragione, intendo dire agendo concretamente.

Da voi vengono per far vedere di esserci stati, ma non fanno niente.

Da sti immigrati, sono saliti per farsi vedere ma poi tentano di agire pure CONCRETAMENTE perchè li facciano sbarcare ecc ecc ecc


----------



## CarpeDiem (27 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi son spiegato male, hai ragione, intendo dire agendo concretamente.
> 
> Da voi vengono per far vedere di esserci stati, ma non fanno niente.
> 
> Da sti immigrati, sono saliti per farsi vedere ma poi tentano di agire pure CONCRETAMENTE perchè li facciano sbarcare ecc ecc ecc



Secondo me invece sono solo passerelle in entrambi i casi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sono solo passerelle in entrambi i casi



Forse ti è sfuggito, che quasi crollava il governo per l' ultimo barcone dei migranti, talmente tutti ricevevano pressioni per farli scendere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Certo che tutta 'sta ignoranza degli elettori fino al 3 marzo 2018 non s'era mai vista, anzi nel 2014 tutti geni e il suffragio universale andava benone. Al PD e in +Leuropa avranno sondaggi terribili: una prece per i loro fegati.



.


Sara bellissimo vederli sparire.


----------



## CarpeDiem (27 Gennaio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Certo che tutta 'sta ignoranza degli elettori fino al 3 marzo 2018 non s'era mai vista, anzi nel 2014 tutti geni e il suffragio universale andava benone. Al PD e in +Leuropa avranno sondaggi terribili: una prece per i loro fegati.



Per quanto mi riguarda io ritengo che il suffragio universale andasse abolito già nel 1994. Poi è palese che l'avvento dei social network con tutte le fake news che vi circolano ha peggiorato ancora di più la situazione


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Gennaio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Certo che tutta 'sta ignoranza degli elettori fino al 3 marzo 2018 non s'era mai vista, anzi nel 2014 tutti geni e il suffragio universale andava benone. Al PD e in +Leuropa avranno sondaggi terribili: una prece per i loro fegati.



In effetti è cominciato tutto con la Brexit, poi con Trump e poi con le scorse politiche... Guarda caso tutti casi in cui i lefties hanno perso...

Poi se dici a quelli di sinistra che sono loro i primi antidemocratici si offendono


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2019)

Io voterò per il Partito Democratico.
E al prossimo che mi viene a dire che sono un'idiota o che sono colluso lo mando per direttissima a quel paese. Avete rotto. Imparate a rispettare le idee di tutti.

P.S. non c'è il partito monarchico? (sono serio).


----------



## overlord (12 Febbraio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io voterò per il Partito Democratico.
> E al prossimo che mi viene a dire che sono un'idiota o che sono colluso lo mando per direttissima a quel paese. Avete rotto. Imparate a rispettare le idee di tutti.
> 
> P.S. non c'è il partito monarchico? (sono serio).



Sei colluso


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Sei colluso



Vai a quel paese!


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io voterò per il Partito Democratico.
> E al prossimo che mi viene a dire che sono un'idiota o che sono colluso lo mando per direttissima a quel paese. Avete rotto. Imparate a rispettare le idee di tutti.
> 
> P.S. non c'è il partito monarchico? (sono serio).



Sono molto indeciso..se scheda bianca o scrivere qualche insulto..del resto mi viene da ridere a votare sostanzialmente per decidere a chi dare una sedia da scaldare e un lauto stipendio..

il Parlamento Europeo è una presa in giro, non conta nulla, praticamente ci chiedono di votare il Parlamento quando poi decide tutto la commissione..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io voterò per il Partito Democratico.
> E al prossimo che mi viene a dire che sono un'idiota o che sono colluso lo mando per direttissima a quel paese. Avete rotto. Imparate a rispettare le idee di tutti.
> 
> P.S. non c'è il partito monarchico? (sono serio).



La scelta politica va sempre rispettata anche se discorde rispetto alle proprie opinioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *La scelta politica va sempre rispettata* anche se discorde rispetto alle proprie opinioni.



Ma anche no..uno che oggi mi vota il nano lo prendo per il cul0 fino allo sfinimento...


----------



## vota DC (12 Febbraio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io voterò per il Partito Democratico.
> E al prossimo che mi viene a dire che sono un'idiota o che sono colluso lo mando per direttissima a quel paese. Avete rotto. Imparate a rispettare le idee di tutti.
> 
> P.S. non c'è il partito monarchico? (sono serio).



Aspetta che escano dal partito SOVIETICO europeo. Ne erano fuori sotto Prodi e Bersani, ci sono entrati con Renzi a tradimento perché l'ultima cosa che ci si aspettava da un ex democristiano era mettersi in combutta con quella gentaglia. Se le elezioni europee vanno male ne usciranno.


----------



## juventino (12 Febbraio 2019)

Scheda bianca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..uno che oggi mi vota il nano lo prendo per il cul0 fino allo sfinimento...



Guarda sono appena entrato in casa dopo il caffè al Bar e ho parlato con un signore che ha sempre votato a Sinistra ( PD ) . 

Gli ho chiesto " Ma scusa visto che il tuo sport giornaliero è lamentarti del M5s ( e non parla mai di Salvini ) tu saresti più contento di un governo 5STELLE-LEGA oppure se tornasse LEGA-BERLUSCONI " 

La risposta mi ha lasciato basito ma soprattutto perchè detta da un uomo di Sinistra : " Tutta la vita Berlusconi-Salvini almeno so che non faranno danni". 

Cioè per una persona che ha sempre votato a sinistra oggi il " grande male " non è chi ha ucciso questo paese ma questi che sono arrivati da 4 mesi. 

Mi piacerebbe fare la stessa domanda al mio amico [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION]


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda sono appena entrato in casa dopo il caffè al Bar e ho parlato con un signore che ha sempre votato a Sinistra ( PD ) .
> 
> Gli ho chiesto " Ma scusa visto che il tuo sport giornaliero è lamentarti del M5s ( e non parla mai di Salvini ) tu saresti più contento di un governo 5STELLE-LEGA oppure se tornasse LEGA-BERLUSCONI "
> 
> ...



La politica in Italia è guerriglia tra parrocchie..io ho parenti "di sinistra", e l'evoluzione è stata chiara: quelli di sinistra proletaria sono passati a votare 5S, quelli di sinistra "radical shit" ovviamente sono rimasti al PD (qualcuno ha azzardato Liberi e Uguali)..

Ecco, per questi ultimi i 5S sono il non plus ultra del male..del resto questi vanno dietro col paraocchi ai loro paladini fasulli, quelli sui giornali stile Repubblica...del resto i 5S sono un partito nato dal basso e lo sappiamo bene che invece quella sinistra lì si spaccia per vicina al popolo ma poi invece ama solo i salotti...


----------



## James45 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..uno che oggi mi vota il nano lo prendo per il cul0 fino allo sfinimento...



Orpo... e io che lo volevo votare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Orpo... e io che lo volevo votare...



Ma dai su davvero? Uno di passa 80 anni che ormai prende ordini da quelle che gli scaldano il letto come i vecchi rimbecilliti?
Te lo sconsiglio


----------



## James45 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dai su davvero? Uno di passa 80 anni che ormai prende ordini da quelle che gli scaldano il letto come i vecchi rimbecilliti?
> Te lo sconsiglio



Ma dai!!! Non è così vecchio (Io mi riferisco ovviamente al mitico Tyrion Lannister del Trono di Spade)!!

Sei proprio un pollastro!


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Ma dai!!! Non è così vecchio (Io mi riferisco ovviamente al mitico Tyrion Lannister del Trono di Spade)!!
> 
> Sei proprio un pollastro!


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
> Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.
> 
> Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.



Ma dico, scherziamo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Orpo... e io che lo volevo votare...



E' in crisi anche lui dopo l'ultima stagione, nessuno dei suoi piani è andato a buon fine 

Comunque in alternativa a Silvio e Tyrion c'è un altro nano... Brunetta


----------



## James45 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' in crisi anche lui dopo l'ultima stagione, nessuno dei suoi piani è andato a buon fine
> 
> Comunque in alternativa a Silvio e Tyrion c'è un altro nano... Brunetta



omg ... Tyrion, al loro confronto, resta un Gigante!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dico, scherziamo?



Assolutamente no.

Come la democrazia Ateniese fu rovinata dall’estensione del suffragio e poi dall’”indennitá parlamemare” voluta da Pericle per allargare il consenso, cosí la nostra societá é ammorbata da milioni di elettori che non sanno la differenza tra + e - e che esprimono direttive politiche relative a come andrebbe gestito il bilancio comunitario o la politica nellomscenario Siriano.

A quel punto le proposte politiche si limitano andescrivere quattro cavolate e non sono mai concretamente articolate, dettagliate, sensate.

Serve un eletorato diverso per avere politici diversi.

Bisogna andare oltre il suffragio universale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2019)

Il problema di concedere il voto a un'elite è che questa alla fine si farebbe i cavoli propri. La competenza non esclude la malafede e gli interessi di parte. Tra l'altro ormai io non vedo competenza da nessuna parte. La maggioranza delle persone che vengono considerate competenti mi sembrano persone cresciute con paraocchi senza larghezza di vedute. Cresciute dentro un recinto chiuso di idee monolitiche. Se davanti a se vedono fatti che smentiscono ciò che credono, rielaborano la realtà e non trovano soluzioni alternative

L'unica cosa che si può fare è una patente di voto estremamente banale. Chiedere chi è il presidente della repubblica, chi era il vecchio presidente del consiglio in carica, chi è il sindaco della tua città e chi è il presidente della tua regione.

Se non sai almeno 3 di queste cose non meriti di votare onestamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voteró per il partito che vorrá abolire il suffragio universale.
> Serve un corpo elettorare qualificato, con una patete te di voto. Non piú di 50.000 100.000 elettori con sale in zucca che obblighino le proposte politiche ad avere anche loro sale in zucca.
> 
> Partecipare a queste elezioni per questa Idiocrazia é inutile.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Come la democrazia Ateniese fu rovinata dall’estensione del suffragio e poi dall’”indennitá parlamemare” voluta da Pericle per allargare il consenso, cosí la nostra societá é ammorbata da milioni di elettori che non sanno la differenza tra + e - e che esprimono direttive politiche relative a come andrebbe gestito il bilancio comunitario o la politica nellomscenario Siriano.
> 
> ...



Tanto il problema rimane uguale, perché i 50mila che possono votare come li selezioni? 
Inoltre non esiste il parametro ufficiale del valido statista...

Conosco gente coltissima, con formazione giuridica importante e sono dei patetici idioti a cui non farei dirigere nemmeno un circolo di bridge figuriamoci il mio paese..

Altro aspetto, 50mila che decidono per tutti e mi immagino quanto ci metterebbero le lobby di turno a metterseli tutti a libro paga...e allora il bene del popolo te lo sogni


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda sono appena entrato in casa dopo il caffè al Bar e ho parlato con un signore che ha sempre votato a Sinistra ( PD ) .
> 
> Gli ho chiesto " Ma scusa visto che il tuo sport giornaliero è lamentarti del M5s ( e non parla mai di Salvini ) tu saresti più contento di un governo 5STELLE-LEGA oppure se tornasse LEGA-BERLUSCONI "
> 
> ...



Cercando di interpretare il pensiero del tuo conoscente, penso che la preferenza del tuo conoscente verso un governo forza italia-lega si basi principalmente sulla convinzione (tutta da dimostrare, per altro) che una presenza di forza italia al governo dovrebbe "moderare" un po' l'azione della Lega.
Si tratta di una situazione per me irrealizzabile, perché si dovrebbe basare sulla presenza di un leader molto forte in forza italia, come poteva essere 15 anni fa quando Berlusconi era ancora un leader "spendibile" davanti alle telecamere. In questo momento, l'uomo forte nel campo delle destre è Salvini (che tra l'altro, è molto meno scemo di come appare certe volte, o perlomeno è circondato da uno staff veramente valido). Qualunque accorpamento con forza italia in un governo porterebbe allo stesso risultato attuale (secondo me), con la lega che ne uscirebbe rafforzata e gli altri movimenti del cdx che perderebbero voti.
Sarebbe un po' la stessa cosa che è successa ai tempi da noi a sx, quando apparve Renzi come leader unico dello schieramento di csx. 

Il discorso 5s è particolarmente complesso e lungo, non di facile trattazione perché dovrebbe prevedere l'analisi di tanti aspetti e dati, non so se riuscirei ad affrontarlo in maniera completa in poco tempo, però da un certo punto di vista posso dire che comprendo l'avversione del tuo conoscente. (Anche se in questo momento io me la prendo di più con la Lega che con i 5s)


----------



## vota DC (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ma riguardo i gruppi che mi dite?
Il M5S se le è sentite da tutti perché non se lo filava nessuno in Europa ed era nel gruppo di Farage quindi tutti a gridare movimento razzistaaah poi però vedi i gruppi e abbiamo quelli più "blasonati" con dirigenze antisemite ed europofobe (il più accettabile sarebbe Corbyn, molto simile al vecchio Pci nostrano però con eccessivo zelo filopalestinese) a sinistra mentre a destra c'è Orban nel Ppe che lo trattano come se fosse in un gruppo a parte e persino il partito erede di Francisco Franco cioè il PP spagnolo che il povero Fini era tutto il tempo che lanciava bestemmioni in quanto An nonostante fosse fatta di missini pentiti non riusciva ad entrare mentre i franchisti impenitenti erano dentro. Anche il partito polacco ultrafiloamericano e decisamente eurofobo non è in nessun gruppo scettico ma nel gruppo classico dei conservatori.
Sulla Lega non possono aggrapparsi all'ideologia per non farla entrare nel PPE, soprattutto visto come si comporta allo stato attuale.


----------

